# Using RTA



## Max_SPL (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi to all

New to this forum, I am about to embark on testing some PA speakers I have built and would appreciate any feed back or suggestions on how to go about it

The kit I want to test is as follows

4 x 218 bass subs PD186 reflex loaded
4 x 118 bass subs PD186 reflex loaded
6 x 3 way mid tops loaded with 1 x 15" PD158 1 x PD123ER & 1 x Beyma Ti755 compression driver all horn loaded
6 x wedge monitors loaded with 1 x PD123 ER & 1 x Beyma Ti755 compression driver

All controlled by 2 x DBX260 speaker management system
3 x PKN XE6000
3 x PKN XE4000
9 x PKN XE2500

I will be getting my RTA mic in the next few days ready to start testing


Thank you in advance

Shaun


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!!  Do you have any specific parameters (frequency response, max SPL , THD, etc.) that you want to test?


----------



## Max_SPL (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi thank you for replying

I am looking to test sub frequency to find what is the lowest hey will go to

For the mid tops I want to be able to time align them as they are horn loaded with different horn path lengths
And I would like to be able to measure maximum continues plus peak dB 

Again thank you in advance for any replies

Cheers Shaun


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not sure the RTA will help with time alignment (although it might have analysis functions that could).

REW does have sweep measurement features that can be used to show crossover and phase at the listening position. Changes in time alignment would show up there, but short of some trial and error, I'm not sure how to explain that. 

There are other test programs that use MLS sources (sounds like white noise bursts) to measure level, response, distortion, etc. 

Which RTA are you using?


----------

